# motorhome park altea spain



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

looks as if it has closed been shut for the last 3 weeks only lasted 12months kenny


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you mean Altea? :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is it this?

http://www.sanantonioaltea.com/

it says they are only open in the winter season - closes 10th may (which would be today?)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Too rich for my blood anyway. There are cheaper camp sites for those who like that sort of thing, Alan.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

The board on the gate say's the it will be back open in September.

Regards
Ray


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I think this is the one on the seafront not far from the Club Nautico where we stayed for 1 night last year because we had fridge problems and needed an elec hookup.
We thought it very expensive for a camperpark. Cost us about 24 euro.
It would have been much cheaper at Cap Blanch campsite using ACSI but they were full.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*altea*

yes it is altea did not know it was only winter called in last year to see what price it was too expensive for me kenny


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi kenny
Out of interest, which site(s) did you go instead, and which was the nicest?
Tia
John


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

One of the other cheaper camperparks not far away in Albir seems to have closed down too. Camperpark Los Limbos was always good value for money and not too far to walk to all the faciities. We went to have a look twice at different times last year as we were passing through, but it showed no signs of life.
The waste ground next to Mercadona which was sometimes used for wild camping has also been fenced off.
We've stayed in L'Alfas de Pi and liked the site but it was too far out for us. 
The campsite at Cap Blanch is right on the beach and in the town. Last year we got a really nice big sunny pitch here, but when they are busy you might end up with a smaller shaded one. There are a huge amount of caravanners who spend the full winter here (nearly all Dutch).
Like most campsites by the sea pitches are quite expensive until the ACSI season starts.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*altea*

to add to motorhome park at altea been in local papers that the councal had closed the campsite has it was not working has agreed ie no more than 48 hrs allowed it will reopen in winter but no more than 48hrs are allowed on site, dose not bother me two expensive for me kenny


----------

